# New Carrera Vanquish - worth 325 GBP?



## 007fair (16 Jan 2009)

Hi all A bit of buying advice required

I am able to get a fairly large discount from Halfords .. so this makes their bikes much more attractive than comparable ones at LBS I am looking for a road bike of decent quality (I am not a beginner but have not owned a road bike since the 80's and my Elswick Puma ..) 

So.. halfords are selling the Carrera Vanquish 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_272633_langId_-1_categoryId_165710 

Retailing at 479.. I can get it for 335 Should i bite their hand off? Can I get anything of similar or better quality for this price without going 2nd hand?

ps. I know about halfords servicing I will take that risk This is just a question about the spec and basic quality / value of this particular bike 

I will use it for fitness and enjoyment .. no competitions etc

Many thanks!


----------



## stevevw (16 Jan 2009)

Have a look at the Boardman range. The Comp should be around that price possibly less for last years model. And the Carbon Pro looks good for under a grand less your big discount.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Jan 2009)

that's a good price. you'd struggle to get that level of equipment elsewhere. the usual caveat about halfords' ability to put the thing together applys.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (16 Jan 2009)

That's a lot of bike for £335.


----------



## PatrickPending (17 Jan 2009)

looks ok go along and try it out.

as an aside i noticed sizewise it only goes up to 22" or 54 cm - someone asked on the faq page - will it fit me I'm 6 ft 4" and they said yes.... a bit odd that one! or am i missing something


----------



## 007fair (17 Jan 2009)

Patrick yes this crossed my mind They do a small medium and large I am assuming the Large will be Ok for me at 6ft But will try it out for size first thanks!


----------



## Gotte (18 Jan 2009)

Check out the Sport 3 from Decathon. Got mine last year in the sales for about the same price as the Carrera.

http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/sport-3-34511777/

Check out the spec, see if it compares.


----------

